# A pretty, cultured sort of evangelism



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 20, 2009)

(Legh Richmond, "Domestic Portraiture" January 6, 1825)

For the most part, we are a nation of Christians by profession--and a nation of heathens in practice. 

There is to be found in the religious world--what may be termed--a pretty, cultured sort of evangelism, which too well combines luxurious ease, and serving of the world, and the flesh--not to say of the devil also. But such kind of religion will not prepare the soul for sickness, death, and eternity. At best, it will leave the soul a prey to the most fearful delusions of false peace. The way that leads to eternal life is much more narrow than many of our modern professors are aware of--the gate is too straight to allow all their trifling, and self-will, and worldliness, and carnal-mindedness, to press through it. 

"Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it." Matthew 7:13-14


----------



## BJClark (Feb 20, 2009)

that is so true.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, someone else checked their email this morning!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 20, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Ah, someone else checked their email this morning!



Grace Gems sends some good ones brother.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 20, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, someone else checked their email this morning!
> ...



That they do.


----------

